# What does a CKC registration look like?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

does anyone have a picture of a real CKC registration?

I am lookign into getting a CKC registered Bichon Frise and I want to make sure I know what I am doing. 

Thank you!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

By CKC do you mean Canadian Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club?
If the former, I don't know what it looks like but Canadian KC is a very legit organization.
If it's the latter, it doesn't matter what it looks like because it isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

CKC as in Canadian Kennel Club, the very reputable Canadian version of the AKC? or CKC, as in Continental Kennel Club, which is not so much?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

it is the Canadian Kennel Club

this is the breeder. 
How do things look on print? any opinions?
She has two Champion Golden's as pets!
http://www.dalnavertkennels.ca/
I wont be getting a puppy untill next year in the spring or fall.
I am also shocked at the lack of reputal Bichon breeders in Manitoba. She is the only one I found, and only because I contacted a breeder in Ontario first.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

A Canadian Kennel Club registration certificate will be on 8-1/2 & 11" paper. It will have a wide blue & gold border around it. It will say 
Canadian Kennel Club (LOGO) Club Canin Canadien 
Purebred Dog Certificate of Registration
Certificat d'enregistrement de chien de race pure​Then it will have:
Registration No.
Dogs registered name
Date of issue
Breed
Date of Birth
Litter No.
Colour
Tatto Markings and/or Microchip No.
Sex
Progeny
Sires Reg'd No. & Name
Dams Reg'd No. # Name
Breeder
Owner at Birth
Address
Purchase date
Owner: You
Ref. No.
There will be a watermark on the paper of the CKC logo
On the reverse side will be a whole page of forms for future use if necessary to transfer ownership of the dog.
Also, if you are purchasing on a non-breeding contract it will say so on the face of the certificate.
Hope this helps. It's doubtful that anyone will post an actual certificate for you, especially on the internet as it could easily be copied and used fraudulently.​


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is one for you.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Razz's kind of looks like that but chewed all to bits!!!!!!!! Nyg got into my show bag & went to town. Yeah, I know, my fault!

I have to order a replacement!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Ash said:


> Here is one for you.


thank you!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Just FYI - non-breeding certs have a green border on it.


----------

